# Not read the book?...



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I wondered how Dudley was always one step ahead...


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What a clever boy 

Lovely photos.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Adorable pictures  What a smart boy


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great pics! He's growing fast! What a handsome boy!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh he is a cutie! Great pictures!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Is it more effective in teaching him good behaviour than treating?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha love it! xxx


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Haha what fantastic pictures!!!x


----------



## helenboden (Nov 1, 2011)

*Dudley*

Ha ha xx Love the pictures xx how do you post pictures I have tried and tried but it just doesnt work !!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

caradunne said:


> Is it more effective in teaching him good behaviour than treating?


No! I meant he doesn't fall for any of the training tips now that he's read it!! oh if only they really could read and then behave perfectly!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

helenboden said:


> Ha ha xx Love the pictures xx how do you post pictures I have tried and tried but it just doesnt work !!!


Helen - I can get pictures on here but not onto e-mails!! I just signed up to photobucket and then copy them onto here - been a few threads how to and think there's a sticky on one somewhere.


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Lovely picture, he looks just like my Rufus even have the same collar ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

:laugh: what a cute pic. He should be trainined in no time.


----------



## loriwass8803 (Jan 15, 2012)

Great Pictures! He's adorable.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Well done Dudley :laugh:


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Brilliant. I love it. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Fantastic! Love it xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahhahah, that is awesome! Lady isn't so much a reader....but my bunny likes to peek through the IKEA catalogue.


----------

